# Simple Model Engines Book review



## Tin Falcon (Jul 19, 2007)

Book Review
Making Simple Model Steam Engines
By Stan Bray
The Crosswood press
Suggested retail 19.95 GBP  45.00 USD

A quote from the fly leaf.
This well illustrated book will be popular with 
All would-be model engineers, as well
As those already engages in the hobby, looking for
quick and easy projects to build. The projects are
 also ideal for those wishing to pass onto the
next generation a knowledge of metal working
 and  a grounding of how engines work.

This book has plans for 10 different engines and five boilers.
 It also has plans for the little accessories an fittings that make these
 projects work .there are plans for throttles , pressure relief valves
 and reversing valves. There is also a plan for a water pump.
The projects are designed for the folks with a minimal or small shop.
 A small lathe ,hand tools and the ability to solder or silver solder 
is all that is needed.  
The plans are drawn in duplicate in most cases giving metric as well as imperial measurements so it is written for a wide audience. Us Americans will have to translate some of the words and phrases and the screw sizes are mostly given in metric and BA sizes. .For example we say hardware store instead of Ironmonger.  The author does give UNC sizes in some cases but not all. This book is very well illustrated and covers the basics of oscillator or wobbler engine building as well as boiler basics. All in all this is a worth while book to add to the library of anyone interested in model engine building.  This may be redundant for those of you that have the Tubal Cain books of similar title.  Mr. Cain in my opinion has a better eye for design aesthetics or form. In contrast this book has a better size and the illustrations are much easier to read. Also Mr. Brays book does not require any castings. No affiliation or endorsement. This is written for informational Purposes.
Regards Tin Falcon
Here is a link to order for under $30 and it is listed as in stock. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4196452


----------

